# FS: 20 gallon with 10 gallon sump + other equipment.



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

175 watt PFO ballast and pendant with bulb. (probably good for another few months)
Light has never been used by me.
















*$150*

150 watt Sunpod.
20" Phoenix 14000K bulb. (probably due for a change soon, forget how old it is, but still looks great.)
12 LEDS, 6 blue 6 white for night viewing.
Individual switches for MH and each color of LEDs.
FAN IS BROKEN. Bought it this way. never had a problem with overheating. 
If I can find the hanging kit I will include.








*$150 *

250 watt Sunpod
20" I THINK it's a Phoenix 14000K bulb. could be wrong. 
12 LEDs, 6 blue 6 white.
Individual Switches for MH and each color of LEDs.
External Ballast.
Legs are attached to light at 4 points. (2 per side) one point has snapped off. But still holds the weight of the unit. I've had it sitting on my tank for a long time without problems. Not that anyone should be putting weight on top of the light anyway. It's pretty light with an external ballast.
If I can find the hanging kit I will include.








*$200*

16" Hamilton Tech PC light. 2X28 watt square pin.








*$80*

Tek-Light T5 tank mount system.
Black color.
As you can see in the picture some wear from tightening the screws. 
NO SCREWS INCLUDED TO SECURE TO LIGHT.
I got this thrown in when I bought something else. Previous owned used this to hold up a 2X4 and hang a light from that. 
Screws needed are 1/4" 20 stainless steel screws. 








*$35*

Pics of tanks when setup.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Rogue9 said:


> Edit: New price without skimmer, being held for someone.
> 
> If there's a 20 gallon for 150 on craigslist then why don't you go buy that.
> Hense the OBO in my post.
> I guess we all have to up our post count somehow.


free bump.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!
Skimmer back for sale!


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

new price.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated, new listing.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump........


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!
thx for the bump. haha.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

up and up...


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top. Lights still avail.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't see a listed price on the tanks


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

tanks are long gone.
can't edit title anymore


----------

